

Tell HN: Sphinx documentation builder - Maro
http://sphinx.pocoo.org

======
Maro
I was looking for a simple system that produces text, HTML, Latex/PDF from
some textual format. I found Sphinx on StackOverflow and it's great. It
installs in one command (sudo easy_install sphinx). It's got a command-line
autogenerator for creating new projects (sphinx-quickstart). It's easy to use,
and the default output looks great. For some reason the Makefile produced by
the quickstart doesn't include the 'text' target, but it's easy to add. So
far, it looks like a great project.

